# Of fantails, frogs, and forests.. Stories of fishkeeping.



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello all. I have decided to try my hand at this journalling thing to keep track of my tanks, instead of posting threads here and there. Expect lots of photos whenever I update, but not great photos as I am no photographer!  

The title of the journal reflects my greatest loves as of now... Goldfish, African dwarf frogs, and underwater forests. I am not sure how I will format things yet, so will have to experiment. I will try to make it interesting to read. Probably won't be a lot of betta related stuff in here (taking a break for now), so maybe you guys will learn something about my other fish. :-D


*December 26th, 2012:

Fishkeeping Story #1: The wrestling livebearers.*

"Malayan halfbeak: $3.99"
Have been eying these strange fish, _Dermogenys pusilla,_ for several months at the store. Their stock had finally dwindled to two fish before I decided to take the risk today and get both. I'd been constantly deterred from these fish, as much as I love their look. "_They will never eat prepared foods,_" "_they are prone to breaking their beaks by smashing into aquarium walls,_" "_they require brackish water,_" "_they require acidic water,_" and a final go from the guy as he was bagging them "_they get rather large and will eat fish as small as neon tetras._"










This is a rather sensitive and unusual livebearer, able to live in everything from acidic to slightly brackish water. In nature they are insectivores, eating anything off the surface. Mine seem to enjoy flake foods, simple enough to provide. Though a skittish fish by nature, they fit in very well to my gentle community and settled in right away.

More commonly known as a wrestling halfbeak, this is the most common species seen in stores. In their native range of South-East Asia, males are often fought in bowls, much like bettas. :lol: In tanks however, males and females can coexist just fine as long as they have their space.










If sexing them is anything like sexing other livebearers, I have two females right now. If I take a liking to them, I will get some more next time they are available, and try breeding them. Though they are livebearers they are tricky to breed, often producing stillborn fry in captivity.


*
Fishkeeping Story #2: The new tank.*

With the death of all my betta fish (minus Pip), I was left with an empty 15 gallon. Upon bleaching and restarting the tank, I was left with an exciting blank canvas to fill with what I wish.










Currently, there are six _Pangio oblonga_ (black kuhli loach) in this tank. Secretive little guys, as much as I love them they do spend a good deal of time hiding in the back of the tank or under decor. I see them enough that I am satisfied though.










Enter two blonde African dwarf frogs, currently unnamed. Was not planning on these but I had never seen the blonde ones so I impulsively bought them.










As of today I also added four true rummy nose tetra, species _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_, and am waiting for the shop to get more so I can bump the school up to seven. They stay together rather nicely for the most part, which I'm impressed with.










I was hoping to finish off the tank with a group of _Dario dario_, scarlet badis, but have been told it will likely be months before these are back in stock. A school of lemon tetra, or glowlight tetra is also possible (yes my tanks are overstocked by all general schools of thought). Hopefully patience holds out of these beautiful, small, fish. I am always in the market for any of the dwarf cory species as well. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why do you overstock then?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Olimpia! For not being a photographer you take better pictures of your tanks than mine. The dwarf frogs look really cute and of course the kuhlies are adorable! can we get a whole tank shot? lol I don't think I've seen any full tank shots of any of your aquariums.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

+1! Olympia, you're a great photographer.


----------

